# Best way to clean cork bark?



## Dexter (Sep 3, 2010)

just got like a bunch of cork bark from a local pet store. It is used and dirty. What's the best safest way to clean it? Can I boil cork bark or will it ruin it? If I can in fact boil it how long should I let it dry out for? Does anyone know. Thanks.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Sep 3, 2010)

Set it in a bowl of boiling water with some clingfilm over the bowl and nuke it in the microwave for a few minutes


----------



## popcangenie (Sep 3, 2010)

i just throw it in the over on a sheet pan for 20 - 30 mins on like 350 if it has dirt on it still just use a paintbrush 

ps i don't use water it seem to mold if it let it sit on my shelf after


----------



## mcluskyisms (Sep 3, 2010)

popcangenie said:


> i just throw it in the over on a sheet pan for 20 - 30 mins on like 350 if it has dirt on it still just use a paintbrush
> 
> ps i don't use water it seem to mold if it let it sit on my shelf after


I always find the best way to cook cork bark is to boil it in a pan for about 10 minutes then leave to simmer for about 20 minutes or so, once this stage has been completed then you can transfer it over into a large casserole dish or something appropriate and make sure to use the waters you have boiled it in. Add a little salt (to taste) and bake in the oven for approx 1 hour or so, once its cooked (make sure its piping hot throughout) I always find it's best served with a nice crisp bottle of Australian white maybe a 2005.......

Other methods you can use though are just to throw it in the microwave and nuke it in a bowl of water.....


----------



## Cbarr (Sep 3, 2010)

Just throw it in the microwave or oven without water but be careful it will catch on fire!


c


----------



## codykrr (Sep 3, 2010)

A toothbrush, mild soap and hot water. rinse well and set to dry.  Cork bark shouldnt mold.  Sometimes when they strip the bark there will be wood pieces stuck to the cork, and that will mold. but I alway take a spoon and scrape that off before using.


----------



## Dexter (Sep 3, 2010)

I tried hosing it all off outside and i still see poop or something on it from where i bought it. Theres more of it then can fit in my microwave. 

I think ill try a toothbrush and no soap. im scared of soap. Maybe i shouldn't be but i am. 

Thanks for the suggestions. I think toothbrush sounds good!


----------



## mcluskyisms (Sep 3, 2010)

Dexter said:


> I tried hosing it all off outside and i still see poop or something on it from where i bought it. Theres more of it then can fit in my microwave.
> 
> I think ill try a toothbrush and no soap. im scared of soap. Maybe i shouldn't be but i am.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions. I think toothbrush sounds good!


Don't forget a nice bottle of Australian white!!!


----------

